# toy hauler



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey guys I have a question has anybody ever had a toy hauler? If so are they hard to clean out when you put your dirty Atv/utv inside of it? Im thinking of buying one or just a rv and pulling a trailer behind that. Though getting the rv and trailer means 2 storages and double the work when leaving and I don't really know how good thr floors hold up when you put a wet Atv in and out year round. I know I have not done very much research yet I'm just trying to get a few 2coolers views who have done both had the toy hauler or pulled the rv and trailer


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

*if you buy quality - you will be OK*

I'm on my second toy hauler. Any RV in my future will be a toy hauler. Depending on the size of your RV will dictate the size of your garage. What do you consider to be dirty? Mud will dry and sweep out-may require some mop action. But then again, it is a garage. Leaking oil or gas is another story and is not good as you will end up smelling and/or breathing the odors. There have been times where I have drug a blower into the garage to "sweep" it out and at least once or twice where I used a water hose to washdown the diamond plate walls and hose out the rubber floor. I've put wet/muddy motorcycles and golf carts in the back, as well as all types of oil and grease covered outdoor cooking gear. A little 409 and a water hose works great - just make sure that you don't let water pool and stand for long periods.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Tuff said:


> I'm on my second toy hauler. Any RV in my future will be a toy hauler. Depending on the size of your RV will dictate the size of your garage. What do you consider to be dirty? Mud will dry and sweep out-may require some mop action. But then again, it is a garage. Leaking oil or gas is another story and is not good as you will end up smelling and/or breathing the odors. There have been times where I have drug a blower into the garage to "sweep" it out and at least once or twice where I used a water hose to washdown the diamond plate walls and hose out the rubber floor. I've put wet/muddy motorcycles and golf carts in the back, as well as all types of oil and grease covered outdoor cooking gear. A little 409 and a water hose works great - just make sure that you don't let water pool and stand for long periods.


Ok great yea I'm just looking for some input on it I'm really leaning to a toy hauler. When I said dirty I mean dripping mud just dident know how long the walls and floor would last getting washed down every weekend


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

keep the water on the diamond plate and rubber-you'll be OK

wouldn't recommend getting water on the wall paper

You would be surprised how easy it is to sweep the mud out with a broom after it has dried. I have even used the outside shower connection as a washdown for the garage when the trailer was not hooked up to a water source-just not a lot of pressure.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a 40' toy hauler, weekend warrior. This is what I currently do. Mine has a 20' garage with plywood floor and carpet rolled down. I bought a 12x20 tarp and I lay it down before I drive my rzrs in to haul after an event. drive rzrs out, pull tarp out the back and wash off fold back up and store till next time. 

I do recommend one thing though. If you are going to be hauling toys primarily, and some camping without toys, get a car hauler and build it out to your specs. All aluminum construction and sides. Stay away from these fiberglass trailer houses. They are not built to go down rough roads and abuse. They will fall apart in a hurry if they are not stored under cover. I am fixing to sell mine and buy a car hauler and build it out. Plus it will be 1/4 of the price and you can build your own layout.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

That's a good idea kyle I may look into doing that


----------

